# Flush Tractor Transmission



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a Ford 4500 that got (a lot of) rain water in the transmission, likely through the shift levers.

I drained it for a day, but after adding fresh hydro, it is still foamy (but better), so I suspect fluid sits somewhere in the trans that does not drain.

I want to get all of the water/oil out, but would rather not keep flushing it with 4 gallons of expensive hydro oil.

Any ideas on a good/safe ( and less inexpensive) way to flush out the trans?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

plowjockey

Just recycle the hydro oil you now have. I am not saying to use it in the final fill but to flush the water out with it. All you need to do is to heat to 212 F the flush hydro oil to drive the water off and then send it through the trans again. You do not have to get all the moisture out. Each time the weather gets to where the dew point allows your tractor to "sweat" moisture will be formed on the inside of the tranny housing the same as on the exterior.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yes also the tractor needs to be run a few hours, 18 or so under hydraulic load to heat up the fluid to rid moisture in the fluid.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I've tried heating the fluid in the past. I had no luck at all. I'd suggest flushing the tranny with diesel. At least you can use the drained diesel for a solvent or let it set out in the cold and maybe the water will freeze out of it. Maybe. 

I don't know of any way to keep hydro fluid from becoming milky after a few seasons if there is any vent or opening to the outside air. As was said, even plain old condensation will show up after some time.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

one would think at elevated temps the water would have to be driven off. works for our few dozen tractors anyway. shifter boots have to be in good shape

all gear boxes are vented unless it is very (very) high tech.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

ace admirer said:


> one would think at elevated temps the water would have to be driven off. works for our few dozen tractors anyway. shifter boots have to be in good shape
> 
> all gear boxes are vented unless it is very (very) high tech.


Since it's in the transmission, and it's a backhoe, I don't know if it even really gets hot enough, to boil much moisture out. This tractor does not seem to have to work very hard at all, to get stuff done.

It does not have any rubber gearshift boots (not sure if it ever did). it does have cone shaped metal over the gearshift and the HI/LO, but apparently enough water can splash up, underneath, from the top of the transmission.

I'm looking for rubber boots, even though it will eventually be stored inside.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmmm, pressure washer ? something not right....

on the tractor page ytmag.com seems like someone there used a chemical dryer,, liquid,probably alch bases,? ...been a while since i've read it...


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have removed water from vacuum pump oil in an industrial situation using an electric heat element with no problem. I know it works!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We've run Fords forever. If anyone can ever get them water free in the hydraulics for long let me know how. Small amounts doesn't seem to harm anything at least!You could drain the oil and let it settle out (putting in new for now) then swap it back and forth with the alternate oil removing water each time. Nice to have a centrifuge wouldn't it!


----------

